# Partias for Unaccomponied Violin (Early unfinished work)



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

This is a early work by me, and I haven't touched it in quite a while so thought I would upload images of it now atleast so people can see it before I inevitably start it all over again in the future.

Pages 1 & 2:























Rotated the pictures myself but it doesnt seem to work when I upload it.. sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You have been busy Jamie, nice work !


----------

